# بنفس واحدة..!!!



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*بنفس واحدة






"هؤلاء كلهم كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة"
(أع 1: 14 )
لقد أطاع التلاميذ وصية الرب الصاعد إلى السماء ورجعوا إلى أورشليم "بفرح عظيم" (لو 24: 52 ) . وهذه الجماعة التي تقابلت في العُلية حيث عُمل الفصح الأخير، كثيراً ما وُجدت في الهيكل للسجود (لو 24: 52 ) .

وياله من تنوع عجيب لهؤلاء الذين عملوا الاجتماع الأول للمؤمنين! كان فيهم رجال ونساء، رُسل وأُناس عاديون، ومن عائلة الرب الأرضية (يو 7: 5 ، مر6: 3). وأخوته لم يكونوا يؤمنون به أثناء خدمته (يو 7: 5 ) لكنهم آمنوا به بعد قيامته (يو 7: 5 ) . وكانت مريم هناك كواحدة من الجماعة تشارك في السجود والصلاة مع الآخرين. وكان مركز شركتهم هو المسيح الـمُقام، وكلهم تعبدوا له وعظموه.

وكم كان من السهل لأي واحد أن يسبب انقساماً لتلك الجماعة المكونة من البشر المتضعين! كان يمكن أن يدّعى أعضاء عائلة الرب الأرضية امتيازاً خاصاً. وكان يمكن أن يُنتقد بطرس بسبب إنكاره للرب، أو أن يوبخ بطرس يوحنا لأنه هو الذي أدخله إلى دار رئيس الكهنة (يو 18: 15 ، 16)، أو أن يذكِّر يوحنا الآخرين بأنه وقف عند الصليب بأمانة أو أن الرب اختاره ليعتني بأمه، لكن لم يكن شيء من ذلك، والحقيقة لم يتنافس أحد من بينهم عمن يكون الأعظم.

والعبارة المفتاح في سفر الأعمال هي "بنفس واحدة" ونجدها ست مرات في السفر (أع 1: 14 ،2: 1،46،4: 24،5: 12،5: 25ولاحظ أيضاً 2: 44). كان بين هؤلاء المؤمنين وحدة عجيبة ربطتهم معاً في المسيح (مز133، غل3: 28) وهذا النوع من الوحدة يريده المسيح الآن.

وأعطاهم الرب مسئولية حمل الشهادة لعالمِ هالكِ. ولم يكن ممكناً لأي واحد منهم أن يعمل ذلك بمفرده.

لم يكن الوقت للسؤال "مَنْ يكون الأعظم" أو "مَنْ عمل الخطية الأعظم". لكنه كان وقتاً للصلاة معاً والثبات معاً في الرب. وحين انتظروا وسجدوا معاً، فإنهم كانوا يتجهزون بطريقة أفضل للعمل الذي وُضع أمامهم.

منقول
*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااا للموضوع الراائع
سلام المسيح معك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> شكرااا للموضوع الراائع
> سلام المسيح معك ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


----------

